# flutter feeling x



## just belive (Aug 18, 2009)

hello i am on 2ww i was sat on sofa today and had really strong flutting feeling in tummy has enyone else experianced this thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again 

There is honestly no way of knowing what's happening hun....it could be a good sign or it could be down to the drugs...replied to a few of your posts already but here's info again...

progesterone support can cause the following...

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms

and here's link to the poll on Voting board listing just some of the many many symptoms experienced in 2ww...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

It is really really hard during the 2ww and it's difficult not to over analyse every single little thing...but truely hun, from reading all your posts, you're going to drive yourself completely fruit loopy  

You're only 8dp3dt so just try and keep yourself busy....go out and treat yourself...pamper yourself....a pedicure/manicure, a set of your favourite DVDs, play sudoko or organise your iPod....anything that will maybe take your mind of all this. 

Good luck...and take care  
Natasha


----------



## just belive (Aug 18, 2009)

thankyou xxxx


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Just believe, 

When I was pregnant with my little boy I had those fluttery feelings but unfortunately I can't remember if I had them on my BFN's......my advice is to just enjoy anything you think might be a sign you could be pregnant, i would be delighted if I had anything like that but mine just seems crampy...I'm due to test next friday, driving myself mad - bought a HPT today which was neg but trying not too look into it too much as I'm only 5 days past a 3 day transfer....when would you say I could test and get an idea of the correct result?  Do you agree its too early to test since I only had my ET on Monday?

Nic x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

mammamia1 said:


> Hi Just believe,
> 
> When I was pregnant with my little boy I had those fluttery feelings but unfortunately I can't remember if I had them on my BFN's......my advice is to just enjoy anything you think might be a sign you could be pregnant, i would be delighted if I had anything like that but mine just seems crampy...I'm due to test next friday, driving myself mad - bought a HPT today which was neg but trying not too look into it too much as I'm only 5 days past a 3 day transfer....when would you say I could test and get an idea of the correct result? Do you agree its too early to test since I only had my ET on Monday?
> 
> Nic x x


Hi again Nic

I replied to you on other thread asking same...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208326.15

Your embies are only 8 days old so much too early to be testing...and also the HCG injection could still be in your system as can stay in your body for up to 14 days...testing too early may result in a false positive from the injection...or a false negative because not allowing enough time for the embies to implant and release their own HCG.

The cramping may be a good sign...or could be the drugs...lots of women get this.

I've had cramping and fluttering feelings, amongst many other symptoms (and sometimes no symptoms at all!)....and pretty much the same on the times I've conceived (naturally and through treatment) as all those times I've not....to be honest, I've never had any clue I was pregnant at all from symptoms...or lack of them !

The only way to know for sure is by waiting and testing on OFD.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------

